# Paleo Diet



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2011)

So a buddy of mine lost a metric ton of weight on the Paleo diet and recommended my fat ass get on it. I paid for an online download for recipe book, 8 wk meal plan, herb and spices and some quick meal plans, etc. I have been on the diet roughly a week and I have lost about 5 pounds, but I am going to wait for some more drastic results before I get on here and totally recommend the diet. My buddy lost about 40lbs in 5 months and he was in a lot better shape than I am currently in, so I have high hopes.

The main reason I am posting this thread is to offer the downloads to anyone interested, the files are too big to upload here. I paid roughly $30 for them, so not too expensive, but I’ll email a free copy of it to anyone interested. Just send me a PM.

Attached is the smaller 8wk plan, the page numbers on the daily diet work with the recipe book.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 4, 2011)

paleoplan.com and Mark's daily apple.  Paleo awesomeness.  Expensive at times though and the withdrawals from sugar, carbs, and caffeine should be noted.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm very interested in this diet. I am kind of addicted to carbs though which has kinda held me back from doing it already.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah you can defiantly feel the lack of sugar and carbs. I am hoping it works well for me, I have had some real trouble controlling body weight the past few years. It’s crazy how your body reacts when you go from eating whatever you want running 5 miles a day, to no PT and oh shit, can’t eat that shit anymore.


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> the withdrawals from...caffeine should be noted.



Holy crap.  I guess I should probably enroll in Betty Ford before I start.


----------



## mac21 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been interested in this for a while, but those meals look pretty complicated for a barracks room that technically isn't supposed to even have a coffee maker.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with getting rid of the bad, nutrient poor carbs, decreasing the refined sugar and caffein. Like the Atkins though, I have a boatload of problems with the protein overload of this diet. Does awaful things for your renal solute load. Protein molecules are huge things and going through the kidney's filtering system can rip it to shreds. And bacon fat is still FAT. Be advised. The ONLY energy source your brain cells can use is glucose, so you have to have enough of some carbs to feed the old garbanzo bean.

Fad diets come amd fad diets go. Eathing a well balanced, lean diet will never  ever go out of style. Consume less calories, make the ones yyou do count high nutritionalls and get moving. That's how ya lose weight and keep it off


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2011)

mac21 said:


> I've been interested in this for a while, but those meals look pretty complicated for a barracks room that technically isn't supposed to even have a coffee maker.



I know of one or two guys that are using this diet while deployed. .02c


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess they have never seen me eat. Leftovers what


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

My wife and I adopted this style of eating about 5 months ago. I lost 17 lbs the first month (and no I didn't have a gut hangin' over my belt), and have lost another 5 since then. I am at my lowest body fat percentage in the last 5 years. My wife went from a pants size 8 to a size 2. We have both experienced gains in our work outs, and feel great. My wife used to have sleep issues, and does not any longer. Also, she is a type 1 diabetic and has greatly reduced her insulin dependance. I personaly cannot say enough good things about this style of eating. It can get expensive, but as always there are ways to mitigate this. Also, we have discovered alot of really great recipes, and I really enjoy most meals.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2011)

pardus said:


> I'm very interested in this diet. I am kind of addicted to carbs though which has kinda held me back from doing it already.



By carbs, Homo means beer.


----------



## Invictus (Nov 5, 2011)

I was on this diet for a little bit mainly just to limit the crap that I ate.  However, being a naturally skinnier guy, I was having some issues eating enough calories.  It all depends on your goals though.  I'm interested to see your thoughts on it in the future JAB.


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2011)

goon175 said:


> My wife and I adopted this style of eating about 5 months ago.



How's your endurance though?


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2011)

lindy said:


> How's your endurance though?



I know people on this diet that are fitness junkies, didn't hinder them. .02c


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

Better, since im 20 odd pounds lighter.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

> The ONLY energy source your brain cells can use is glucose,



You get your glucose from the fruit you consume.



> However, being a naturally skinnier guy, I was having some issues eating enough calories.



If you are naturally skinny, then the protein and fat should have helped you gain some mass. Also, your statement doesn't really make sense as a calorie is a unit of energy-producing potential equal to this amount of heat that is contained in food and released upon oxidation by the body. So basically your saying that following this diet did not provide you with enough energy for your skinny frame. I find this hard to believe as I am 6'5", 215 lbs, and I have more energy then I did before starting this lifestyle.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep us updated...I start the South Beach diet on Monday I have done it twice before but I modified it and could jog then. 6'8", 260 lbs today. Like to drop 30 lbs


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2011)

policemedic said:


> By carbs, Homo means beer.


Beer is why I am 260, I will probably drop 15 lbs by just quiting drinking


----------



## Invictus (Nov 5, 2011)

goon175 said:


> If you are naturally skinny, then the protein and fat should have helped you gain some mass. Also, your statement doesn't really make sense as a calorie is a unit of energy-producing potential equal to this amount of heat that is contained in food and released upon oxidation by the body. So basically your saying that following this diet did not provide you with enough energy for your skinny frame. I find this hard to believe as I am 6'5", 215 lbs, and I have more energy then I did before starting this lifestyle.


You are absolutely correct.  The issue wasn't so much the structure of the diet as much as the foods I was eating.  I'm not saying the diet isn't applicable to skinnier guys in the least, it's just that my goal has been to put on weight and it's easier for me to make a chicken sandwich than many paleo dishes.  I wanted more calories for weight gain, not energy- energy was great.  I don't want to detract from the thread any further but by all means we can discuss this via PM or something.


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Beer is why I am 260, I will probably drop 15 lbs by just quiting drinking



Blasphemy!


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2011)

goon175 said:


> You get your glucose from the fruit you consume.
> 
> If you are naturally skinny, then the protein and fat should have helped you gain some mass. Also, your statement doesn't really make sense as a calorie is a unit of energy-producing potential equal to this amount of heat that is contained in food and released upon oxidation by the body. So basically your saying that following this diet did not provide you with enough energy for your skinny frame. I find this hard to believe as I am 6'5", 215 lbs, and I have more energy then I did before starting this lifestyle.



Yeah, I bet you also wear those gay toe shoes as you tip toe through the tulips on your 5 mile runs.  Do they make NY winter mukluks in 5 fingers too?


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey! you hold your tongue on five fingers!

....yeah...I totally drink the kool-aid, btw....


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Beer is why I am 260, I will probably drop 15 lbs by just quiting drinking



I lost 20lbs when I stopped drinking. I am a every night drinker though.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I lost 20lbs when I stopped drinking. I am a every night drinker though.


bingo


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I lost 20lbs when I stopped drinking. I am a every night drinker though.



Cosmos don't really count as a drink so you're probably good.  Damn, 20lbs?  Seriously, is that just water retention or was that actual fat loss?


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 8, 2011)

I quit drinking beer.  Switched to liquors.  Higher in sugar but less in carbs.  That works right???  haha.  It took off a few pounds but I'm not fat yet so I can still handle it.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 8, 2011)

They say wine and any triple distilled liquor is good to go.

Since I left Batt., I don't drink nearly as much. Pretty much an occasional beer when we have people over. Other than that I pretty much consume coffee and water, and orange juice every now and again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2011)

goon175 said:


> They say wine and any triple distilled liquor is good to go.
> 
> Since I left Batt., I don't drink nearly as much. Pretty much an occasional beer when we have people over. Other than that I pretty much consume coffee and water, and orange juice every now and again.


 
Goon whats your thoughts on lightly sweeten tea while on the paleo diet? I've been burned out on the H2o all day...


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 9, 2011)

lindy said:


> Cosmos don't really count as a drink so you're probably good. Damn, 20lbs? Seriously, is that just water retention or was that actual fat loss?



It is the sugars in the liquor and beer that fuck me up. Take that away and you will lose weight.


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Since I left Batt., I don't drink nearly as much.



Oh, that will quickly change!!! :sick:


----------



## CDG (Nov 9, 2011)

JAB said:


> Goon whats your thoughts on lightly sweeten tea while on the paleo diet? I've been burned out on the H2o all day...



I get that way as well and I've found that the Propel packets or powdered Gatorade helps immensely with my water intake.  The issue with doing something like Paleo at first is that there is a period of time where the body will intensely crave the sugar it is being deprived of.  It makes it much harder to stay on track with doing things like drinking "lightly sweetened" tea.  It can trigger even more cravings by the body and next thing you know you're eating sugar by the spoonful straight out of the bag.


----------



## dknob (Nov 9, 2011)

started paleo at about 90-95% when I first started crossfit back in April. It works, I leaned up a shit load and feel great and clean.

Fast forward to November. Im at about 75% paleo.

I gave up beer - as one average bottle of beer is the equivalent to eating two slices of that cheap shit bread. I do tequila wherever I go.

Monday through Friday at the work week I am nothing but veggies, almonds, eggs, apples, and meat ( I buy a rotissary chicken every two days and strip it raw). Since football started, my weekends have been pure shit in terms of paleo upkeep as me and buds are always doing something for the games.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I agree with CDG, in that if you don't go strict paleo the first two months or so, you won't fully adapt. After being strict at first, you will discover that a lot of those cravings have left (sugar), and that you actually don't care for the things you used to really enjoy. I would say try having a glass of 100% orange juice as opposed to sweetened drinks to mix things up.

That all being said, everyone has the stuff that they "cheat" on, so whatever. I would just reccomend holding off on the cheating until after youve been eating paleo for about 2 months.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 9, 2011)

JAB said:


> Goon whats your thoughts on lightly sweeten tea while on the paleo diet? I've been burned out on the H2o all day...



This...



CDG said:


> I get that way as well and I've found that the Propel packets or powdered Gatorade helps immensely with my water intake.



I also like the Crystal Light packets.  Helps break up the monotony of pounding plain water all day long.


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2011)

Another thing that can help with the sugar cravings is using Paleo approved foods and spices to make shit that tastes good.  One of my favorite desserts is mashed sweet potatoes mixed with applesauce and ground cinnamon.  It's fucking delicious.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah, im a BIG sweet potato/cinnamon fan.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, to revive an almost year old thread;

The Lazy Caveman website seems pretty cool, I've been trying to diet and purchase food that would keep me on track for Paleo, but no shit, I can't eat that clean consistently or I'd want to kill myself. However, without just getting balls deep, it seems like a pretty awesome start.

How's everyone's progress with the diet?


----------



## CDG (Aug 31, 2012)

I do alright except for the fact that I like scotch and beer too much to give them up.  And I probably drink too much coffee. And I like sandwiches.  And burgers.  And fries.  Other than that I'm 100% Paleo though.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 31, 2012)

I plan on finding a CF gym ASAP when I hit San Diego.  I'm a bit worried that it might register a bit high on the doucheyness scale due to the location, but we'll see.  I'm also going to be following this as closely as possible.  I have at least 7 months there for school, so we will see how it goes...
I like ice cream and cake and frozen yogurt.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am not as strict now as when I started, but I would say 85 percent of what I eat would be paleo-compliant. Also, for beer, check out Redbridge, they make a great gluten free beer. It's not completely paleo, but its a great compromise, since most of us aren't going to give up drinking a beer. Having just recently crossed the 1 year mark since going paleo, I can say that it legit works as a long term way of eating. It's not a fad diet that cuts the pounds off for a few weeks or months, but is something you can sustain. I eat eggs and bacon every morning for breakfast, and have steak atleast 3 nights a week....I can't complain about that!


----------



## TB1077 (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife and I started with a paleo challenge at our cf gym.  We have both done great with it (we both cut 2% body fat with everything else staying the same).  We are not 100% by any stretch, but I would say we are close to 90%.  Breakfast is easy (come on, a diet that starts your day with bacon and eggs is just too easy), lunch isn't bad as long as you can either bring your own lunch or have places to go that you know will work out.  Dinner is just as easy as breakfast (meat and veggies is easy).  My problem is that sweet tooth that just won't go away.  Frozen bananas, almonds, and a little dark chocolate blended up is just about as close as I can get to ice cream.  When that doesn't cut it you understand the 10% cheating I mentioned.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.thelazycaveman.com/ I fucking love bacon. I think I'll do Paleo the lazy way. This site is ridiculously awesome. Screw beer, hello Jameson :)


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 1, 2012)

racing_kitty, did you check out the link on the FB post? Isn't that pretty ridiculous?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, I saw it.  Pretty fucking crazy!  I plan on getting back on the paleo bandwagon after the move, because all my shit is pretty much packed up, anyway.  That link just makes it easier.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 1, 2012)

racing_kitty said:


> Yeah, I saw it. Pretty fucking crazy! I plan on getting back on the paleo bandwagon after the move, because all my shit is pretty much packed up, anyway. That link just makes it easier.


 
Let's do lunch tomorrow, post gym. I definitely want to see you (and have to lol) before you take off!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2012)

By all means!  Call when you're done!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2012)

LOL, man I wish I could stick to the damn Paleo diet stuff. It was working well for me, but it’s just damn hard to stay on it with my current lifestyle and circumstances. Hopefully I can actually devote some time to my actual health once I am retired and no longer have to drive back to San Antonio on a daily bases.

My goal is to drop 25 pounds and quit drinking soda, smoking and eating fast food before the end of this year. We will see what happens…

FYI: I had a major computer crash 2 months ago, so I no longer have the Paleo Diet files I was offering. Maybe one of the many that received it from me will be willing to pass it on to others on here, or even send it to me now…


----------



## goon175 (Sep 1, 2012)

quit drinking soda alone is a great step in the right direction


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2012)

JAB, ask and ye shall receive.  Just sent the files your way.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 1, 2012)

racing_kitty said:


> JAB, ask and ye shall receive. Just sent the files your way.


Can I get on that list as well? I'm 5lbs heavy by Army standards and 20lbs heavy by BMI.
Reed


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 1, 2012)

I just need an email addy.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 28, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Can I get on that list as well? I'm 5lbs heavy by Army standards and 20lbs heavy by BMI.
> Reed


 
Reed there is a ton of free info on Robb Wolf's site, Robbwolf.com. I'm sure most know that he wrote the book, The Paleo Solution.  One doesn't even need to buy the book. Everything and I mean EVERYTHING is practically layed out on the site. His blog and FAQ cover meal plans, supplements ect.

For breakfast I would eat bacon/eggs fried in coconut oil.

Lunch would be an epic salad, with chicken, ground beef, bacon, avacado and all the veggies.  More coconut oil is added.

Dinner would be steak and veggies or if post workout I would keep the protein lean eg chicken and a sweet potato.

Supplements: Vit D, Fish Oil, Probiotic in the morning.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 28, 2012)

big fan of the probiotic and fish oil myself.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 28, 2012)

JAB said:


> LOL, man I wish I could stick to the damn Paleo diet stuff. It was working well for me, but it’s just damn hard to stay on it with my current lifestyle and circumstances. Hopefully I can actually devote some time to my actual health once I am retired and no longer have to drive back to San Antonio on a daily bases.
> 
> My goal is to drop 25 pounds and quit drinking soda, smoking and eating fast food before the end of this year. We will see what happens…
> 
> FYI: I had a major computer crash 2 months ago, so I no longer have the Paleo Diet files I was offering. Maybe one of the many that received it from me will be willing to pass it on to others on here, or even send it to me now…


 
JAB

Are you making it more complicated than need be? I've implemented it on the road with great success. Most hotels offer complimentary breakfasts which one can always find bacon and eggs. Granted, these are not the best choices given you don't know how they are being prepared, but it's still enough from throwing the train off the tracks.

I've never seen a lack of a Subway, Denny's or Waffle House down south or through Texas. If need be, I'll go to Subway and order a salad. Double up on the steak, bacon, chicken and avocado and then add in whatever veggies. It's too easy, and even when I double down on the meats it still only comes to $9 in most places.

Dennys? Chicken, steak, eggs, bacon, ham..meat galore plus veggies. Waffle house is the same way. None of these are really expensive.

Hell, I made 10lbs of deer jerky to take to the field awhile back to avoid the shit in MRE's.

A good trick to avoid getting hungry on the long haul of a drive or flight is to load up your meal prior to the trip with fat. Ex: almonds, avacado, walnuts, coconut oil, perhaps pick fattier cuts of meat. The fat will slow down digestion and you won't be as hungry or have the urge to snack on the road if one of the options I mentioned wasn't around....learned and tried this from Marksdailyapple and RobbWolf.com


----------



## goon175 (Sep 28, 2012)

I personally am a big fan of hard boiled eggs for when you are going to be busy or traveling. If I know my schedule is packed the next day, I will had boil some eggs the night before and take them to work with me. Sometimes on sunday my wife will bake a dozen or so "paleo muffins", which is enough to get us through the week for breakfast. Beef jerkey is always great for on the go, can be found at any gas station. You can find a chain steak house almost anywhere, where a cheap steak and veggies can be had. On the beer note, Red Bridge Beer is a gluten free brew that tastes pretty good. Is it strict paleo? No, but it's a great compromise for someone who isn't going to give up a beer after work or at a cook out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 28, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> JAB
> 
> Are you making it more complicated than need be?
> ~Snip~


 
Good post and I agree… It’s just not that easy to do right this moment. I do try to keep my general diet healthier and more grounded towards eating Paleo, but like I posted before, with my current life style and situation it’s just bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 28, 2012)

Some of the "salads" I've found on various Paleo sites are, well, EPIC as MilkTruckCoPilot put it.  They're essentially greens with all kinds of protein thrown in.  I found a recipe for a Caveman Cobb Salad w/Tenderloin on one of the sites, I'm going to give that a go this weekend.  I'm trying to implement this as much as possible now that I have ready access to a kitchen.  Most of it seems simple enough and I like to try and do most of my cooking on the weekends so that I'm just re-heating things during the week.  I think I need to pick up some bacon from the commissary as well...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to start posting my diet in here for all you Paleo experts to critique.  If you think I should post it elsewhere in this part of the forum, just let me know.  I'm trying to be as good as I can with my diet now that I have a stove & oven across the hall.  Here's what today looked like.

Breakfast: Protein shake w/skim milk, Yoplait greek yogurt w/peaches & granola
Mid morning: Special K bar
Lunch: Semi-epic salad consisting of spring mix greens, tomatoes, 1/2 an avocado, shredded cheddar, pan seared chix breast & roasted garlic vinaigrette
Post WO: Casein/Whey shake w/16oz powerade
Dinner: Salmon steak & sweet potato w/cinnamon
Drinking about 2 liters of water per day

I know you're supposed to stay away from dairy but the yogurt is too easy first thing in the morning.  I don't have the gumption to get up early to make bacon, sausage and eggs every morning.  
I'm open to critiques/suggestions.


----------



## DAVE101 (Oct 1, 2012)

What about fresh fruit for breakfast or just skip breakfast all together? If you really want the protein, how about a soy milkshake or fruit smoothie? I personally go for the Strawberry+Banana+Soy combo, blend until delicious.

We really don't need pork and eggs every morning to follow the paleo regimen. How many caveman were able to eat right after waking up anyway?


----------



## goon175 (Oct 1, 2012)

I wouldn't reccomend skipping breakfast, it should be your largest meal. Hard boil eggs the night before, good source of protein and its quick. replace the special k bar with trail mix for a snack, skip the cheese on your salad, skip the powerade.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 1, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I wouldn't reccomend skipping breakfast, it should be your largest meal. Hard boil eggs the night before, good source of protein and its quick. replace the special k bar with trail mix for a snack, skip the cheese on your salad, skip the powerade.


I'm going to steal a pot from my wife when I go home this weekend.  I'll be able to start the hard boiled eggs next week.  I'll also be able to use them in my salads.  I'll have some fruit in the morning as well.
What do you use as trail mix?  Would a few handfuls of almonds/cashews do the trick?  
I use the powerade in my PWO shake for the carbs and electrolytes.  What would you suggest in its place?   

Thanks for the recommendations.  Like I said, I'm trying to keep it as clean as possible with what I have at my disposal.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 2, 2012)

I use raisins, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, almonds, and cashews in my trail mix. I make a big zip lock bag of it on sundays and keep it with me through the week. Personally, I think unless you are doing a marathon in 90+ degree weather, you can skip the powerade/gatorade stuff. Water does the trick just fine for most activities.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a paleo saint by any means. I don't have a salad everyday, but when I do, it has cheese on it. Also, I sneak candy corn at any chance during the month of october.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 2, 2012)

I liked that due to the candy corn comment.  
I'll give the homemade trail mix a try...it may contain an M&M or 900, though.  

Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## PattyW (Oct 2, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'm going to start posting my diet in here for all you Paleo experts to critique. If you think I should post it elsewhere in this part of the forum, just let me know. I'm trying to be as good as I can with my diet now that I have a stove & oven across the hall. Here's what today looked like.
> 
> Breakfast: Protein shake w/skim milk, Yoplait greek yogurt w/peaches & granola
> Mid morning: Special K bar
> ...


If im feeling lazy in the morning I eat a banana and almond butter...and you can always cook eggs and bacon in the microwave


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 3, 2012)

More of the same today.  Only difference is I had a salad w/steak for lunch and a salad w/chicken for dinner.  
I'm going to start looking up Paleo certified desserts because I have a feeling that Snickers, frozen yogurt, cake, Milky Way, brownies, ice cream, cup cakes, et al are NOT on the list and my sweet tooth is starting to get the best of me.


----------



## PattyW (Oct 4, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> More of the same today. Only difference is I had a salad w/steak for lunch and a salad w/chicken for dinner.
> I'm going to start looking up Paleo certified desserts because I have a feeling that Snickers, frozen yogurt, cake, Milky Way, brownies, ice cream, cup cakes, et al are NOT on the list and my sweet tooth is starting to get the best of me.


Here is a pretty awesome paleo dessert that ive made before, didnt use the dates that the recipe calls for though.

http://www.multiplydelicious.com/thefood/2012/10/chocolate-paleo-pudding-with-coconut-whip-cream/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 8, 2012)

So, I'm eating at the galley for all 3 meals now as their food isn't that bad.  It's not strict Paleo by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm trying to eat relatively healthy until I can get moved into my own place and control the content of all my meals.  That being said, my breakfast consists of a protein shake then bacon, sausage and 3-4 hard boiled eggs.  Are there any health concerns with eating bacon and sausage every morning?  Cholesterol and heart issues exist on my mom's side of the family and I'd like to avoid the whole #-bypass surgery down the road if possible.  Your thoughts?


----------



## pardus (Dec 8, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> So, I'm eating at the galley for all 3 meals now as their food isn't that bad. It's not strict Paleo by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm trying to eat relatively healthy until I can get moved into my own place and control the content of all my meals. That being said, my breakfast consists of a protein shake then bacon, sausage and 3-4 hard boiled eggs. Are there any health concerns with eating bacon and sausage every morning? Cholesterol and heart issues exist on my mom's side of the family and I'd like to avoid the whole #-bypass surgery down the road if possible. Your thoughts?


 
You should be taking a fish oil supplement every day (not cod liver oil). That will help a lot with blood issues/plaque etc... 

I was eating paleo while deployed, at the end when they gave me a blood test my total cholesterol was 100. The Dr asked me if I was a vegetarian because of that. 

.02c


----------



## PattyW (Dec 8, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> So, I'm eating at the galley for all 3 meals now as their food isn't that bad.  It's not strict Paleo by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm trying to eat relatively healthy until I can get moved into my own place and control the content of all my meals.  That being said, my breakfast consists of a protein shake then bacon, sausage and 3-4 hard boiled eggs.  Are there any health concerns with eating bacon and sausage every morning?  Cholesterol and heart issues exist on my mom's side of the family and I'd like to avoid the whole #-bypass surgery down the road if possible.  Your thoughts?


Yea Pardus is right on with the fish oil. The only thing I see that could bea little suspect is your protein intake. Depending on your activity levels I would say you're a little overboard with the shake and then the eggs and meat. I eat breakfast then take my protein around 1030  and lunch around 1. But your fat intake seems fine.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bacon every day is fine, but sausage has a lot of "extra" stuff in it, so I would eat that in moderation.

Also, my daily breakfast is 3-4 hard boiled eggs, and on the days I have time, bacon as well.


----------



## tova (Dec 8, 2012)

I am getting interested in the Paleo diet - I have not read all the information yet - just what is posted here - I do have a few concerns - 1) I am highly allergic to all fish / shellfish so that can't be on the menu,  2) since I take Warfarin (blood thinner), I have to really limit my intakes of greens, cranberries and absolutely no grapefruit / tea & 3) having had congestive heart failure (yes, I will be discussing this with my GM & cardiologist), I too am concerned with the increase intake of meat / eggs due to cholesterol.

So with all that together, do you think this might be a good idea for me to look into - even a modified version?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## DAVE101 (Dec 8, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Are there any health concerns with eating bacon and sausage every morning?


Yes, they are both processed meats, meaning high is sodium and nitrates. Even though bacon appears in every single paleo menu I've seen, ground and cured meats are not like the"whole foods" typically encouraged in the paleo diet.



tova said:


> I too am concerned with the increase intake of meat / eggs due to cholesterol.


Dietary cholesterol =/= systemic cholesterol (at least in moderation).  Here's a study of obese patients placed on an "Atkins Diet" (high fat, low carb) with subsequent decreases in cholesterol and blood pressure. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716748/


----------



## dirtmover (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Tova, read it starts with food.  With most people dietary cholesterol doesn't effect blood cholesterol.  Also the Paleo diet by Loren Cordain is a good read as well.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, gents.  I added Fish Oil to my regimen about a month ago.  I take 1 fish oil & 1 multi vitamin every morning and every evening.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 8, 2012)

You can get bacon that is nitrate free, taken straight from the pig, but I doubt that is what they are serving in the mess hall.


----------



## PattyW (Dec 10, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Thanks for the info, gents. I added Fish Oil to my regimen about a month ago. I take 1 fish oil & 1 multi vitamin every morning and every evening.


How many Milligrams of Omega-3 does your fish oil have. I take 3,000 mg a day. So unless  you have a super power fish oil pill you can definitely take more than 2 pills a day. Safe bet is 6-8.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 10, 2012)

1,000 mg of Omega-3 per capsule.  Bottle says 1-3 per day.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 10, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Thanks for the info, gents.  I added Fish Oil to my regimen about a month ago.  I take 1 fish oil & 1 multi vitamin every morning and every evening.



You should add up the DHA and EPA on the back to see how many omega 3's you're getting. A lot of them advertise the 1000mg capsule, but only really have 300mg of omega 3's.

Ive been taking 3-5 grams a day since forever and my bloodwork/lipid profiles always come back awesome. If you chose to start taking that much, its usually cheaper to take liquid omega 3s. I have the Nordic naturals brand and it has 1725mg a serving, @96 servings for 34$. Bought it at supersupplements. the cheapest I've seen so far.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 10, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> You should add up the DHA and EPA on the back to see how many omega 3's you're getting. A lot of them advertise the 1000mg capsule, but only really have 300mg of omega 3's.
> 
> Ive been taking 3-5 grams a day since forever and my bloodwork/lipid profiles always come back awesome. If you chose to start taking that much, its usually cheaper to take liquid omega 3s. I have the Nordic naturals brand and it has 1725mg a serving, @96 servings for 34$. Bought it at supersupplements. the cheapest I've seen so far.


You hit the nail on the head, 300mg it is.  Once this is gone, I'll do some more extensive research before my next purchase, including the brand you recommend.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 11, 2012)

I've decided to go back on 100% Paleo as of yesterday, those steaks were great! I had been using protein shakes to supplement my diet but have since decided to cut them out. We shall see how that goes, I'm not usually a big eater.


----------



## booker (Dec 13, 2012)

tova said:


> I am getting interested in the Paleo diet - I have not read all the information yet - just what is posted here - I do have a few concerns - 1) I am highly allergic to all fish / shellfish so that can't be on the menu, 2) since I take Warfarin (blood thinner), I have to really limit my intakes of greens, cranberries and absolutely no grapefruit / tea & 3) having had congestive heart failure (yes, I will be discussing this with my GM & cardiologist), I too am concerned with the increase intake of meat / eggs due to cholesterol.
> 
> So with all that together, do you think this might be a good idea for me to look into - even a modified version?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


 
Tova-

Try something like Udo's Oil ( $20 for 17 oz.) in the place of fish oil, it is probably the best replacement.  You will find that when you restrict refined carbohydrates the retention of fluids will also decrease, which may alleviate some of the CHF issues.  You may want to go easy on the oils, they naturally thin the bloods, so that may cause issues with Warfarin.

Dietary cholesterol has little to no effect on blood levels, in fact an increase in fat with a decrease in refined carbohydrates will most likely result in a metabolic shift over time.  You may want to read some of Michael Eades' & Chris Masterjohn's posts,(MD & and PhD) and they are the subject matter experts in this arena.

For those of you worried about breakfast, have you ever tried some grass fed butter in your coffee?  It's like a souped up latte, provides CLA, and keeps you satiated for way longer than any protein shake.  Kerrygold is the most well known brand of grass fed butter.  For those on the paleo kick, the amount of dairy is nominal at best, and the additional CLA outweighs any lactose present.  Put about 2 TBSP in a magic bullet with some good coffee, pulse until frothy.  Works well with coconut oil too if you are 100% paleo.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2012)

CDG could use the grassy butter stuff like 9 times a day!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 13, 2012)

Tova with that history, talk to your cardiologist before doing much in the way of thinking. MD may rule it out totally for all the reasons you have ID'd. Your fluid balance is tooooo important


----------



## CDG (Dec 13, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> CDG could use the grassy butter stuff like 9 times a day!!


 
Butter in my coffee?  I don't think so.  How would I taste all the cream and sugar?


----------



## tova (Dec 13, 2012)

booker said:


> Tova-
> 
> Try something like Udo's Oil ( $20 for 17 oz.) in the place of fish oil, it is probably the best replacement. You will find that when you restrict refined carbohydrates the retention of fluids will also decrease, which may alleviate some of the CHF issues. You may want to go easy on the oils, they naturally thin the bloods, so that may cause issues with Warfarin.


 
Booker - Thank you for the information - I've already been in contact with a Paleo nutritionist and we are working out a plan and I have also been saving the information from this post and researching various data sources as well.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> Butter in my coffee? I don't think so. How would I taste all the cream and sugar?


Touché, my friend.  I like coffee the more it doesn't taste like coffee.  9 packets of sugar and a protein scoop of creamer, yes please!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2013)

So I eat a lot of quinoa...depending on what's up it's a stable of my diet because it's easy to make a stir fry and just eat leftovers the next night.  What could I bring in to change it up?


----------



## PattyW (Jan 19, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I eat a lot of quinoa...depending on what's up it's a stable of my diet because it's easy to make a stir fry and just eat leftovers the next night. What could I bring in to change it up?


 
If you want to eat strict Paleo, quinoa is out. But if you want to eat it twice a week, its not really bad for you. Wont spkie your blood sugar and has a good source of some key minerals. I only eat 80/20 paleo to nonpaleo but try to keep it healthy. I love quinoa and avocado with some olive oil on it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2013)

I would say I've been doing a modified paleo diet for awhile. I'd have to write it down, but everything I eat vegetable wise is about as fresh as you can get it from the commissary. Usually buy vegetables once a week. I also drink a whey shake after I lift...so yeah a modified pale.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 19, 2013)

I myself am also using whey, so I would  say I am doing a modified Paleo diet as well. However, Matt Lalonde who is active in the Paleo community and an organic chemist says whey is fine. Eating a higher protein diet is difficult for me without the use of supplements. Post workout I utilize whey/dextrose. In the past I have used nerds and sweet tarts when I am short dextrose..


----------



## goon175 (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't used whey since I switched to paleo, but I eat the shit out of some hard boiled eggs and chicken. I guess it depends on what you are going for, quick recovery times or adding bulk.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jan 19, 2013)

Paleo's best aspect lies within it's simplicity. No grains and no dairy, not too hard (I know way oversimplifying here). However strict adherence is definitely not necessary (and hugely lacking in empirical research). The problems we see are mostly with _lactose_ and _gluten,_ not _all dairy _and _all grains_. So by that logic there's no harm with foods like rice, aged cheeses, well fermented yogurt, and whey ISOLATES. Heck, the Okinawans are doing pretty well with them.

This is pretty well outlined in the "Archevore" diet or Paleo 2.0
http://www.archevore.com/get-started/


----------



## goon175 (Jan 19, 2013)

What I always tell people is that everything Paleo excludes is not necessarily bad (like rice or legumes), it's just that Paleos premise follows that of what man has ate for the majority of our existence - which largely precludes the agricultural revolution.


----------



## booker (Jan 20, 2013)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I eat a lot of quinoa...depending on what's up it's a stable of my diet because it's easy to make a stir fry and just eat leftovers the next night. What could I bring in to change it up?


 
Changing it up will depend upon what your activity levels are - white rice is a good carb choice for people who do a lot of anaerobic work.  I know that many paleo folks freak when they hear that, but white rice is non-allergenic (the brown coating is where the anti-nutrients lie in wait).  Nate Miyaki has some good stuff on the use of white rice in the diet.  I would give it a shot, it's similar to quinoa in that you can make a ton of it without a lot of effort.  Kurt Harris over at Archevore is a great resource as well. 

A lot of the paleo folks get off on the strict approach of their diet, and tend to look down on people who aren't 100% strict.  Personally, I have better things to do with my life than freak out over whey protein, or rice, or whatever else is the whipping boy of the day.  If you eat clean 80% of the time, and you are fine with eating quinoa (no intestinal issues, bloating, etc), then eat up.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm good with eating quinoa I was just wanting to change it up a little bit.  Like Chicken I can eat it everyday two meals a day for awhile...hell I think I at chicken for everything except breakfast for three weeks at one point.

Also...first kiwi was yesterday...they are not soft.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 21, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What I always tell people is that everything Paleo excludes is not necessarily bad (like rice or legumes), it's just that Paleos premise follows that of what man has ate for the majority of our existence - which largely precludes the agricultural revolution.


 
It's not that necessarily everything is bad. It's that with the removal of these foods people generally tend to look, feel and perform better. Also, it's crucial for anyone trying to overcome a certain maladie (autoimmune disease for example) to have a 100% buy in for atleast 30 days. If you suspect or know you have an autoimmune condition you need to follow the AI protocol listed in the book and site. I mentioned Matt Lalonde earlier, he has a more stringent list one has to adhere to.  But if you are sick, then do it.

It's true that certain populations over thousands of years have adapted to and consumed rice, legumes ect and thrived. However for most of us these foods are problematic. You will never know this though unless you eliminate them completely from your diet for atleast 30 days. Then one can introduce a certain food back into the mix to see what reaction they get. That nagging tinnitus may clear up. Knee pain? Insomnia? Libido in the shitter? Headaches? All could be connected to what's going into your mouth.

My final Springer thought is this. Perhaps you feel you are running at your optimum level as a soldier/athlete and you don't have any issues regarding illness. Eat your way for 30 days and continue training. Then implement Paleo eating for 30 days and tell me how you perform. Give it an honest go, you are not going to miss 30 days of your life. At the end of it all if your way works better then by all means drive on with it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2013)

My lunch was:
Brussel sprouts cooked in bacon grease and a little olive oil, cut up bacon, and a sliced gala apple cooked with the brussel sprouts.


----------



## patriot_man (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Jab,

Last time I spoke with you was in December to get the PDF's. It has been around three months since I started and I've lost around 20 lbs. I am not on a strict Paleo diet but in combination with workout guidance from Etype I have to say it is a great feeling.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 4, 2013)

I just started this diet last week and am already down 9 lbs.  It is really becoming a lifestyle change for me and feel better already.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2014)

Bought The Paleo Diet For Athletes to take my nutrition to the next level.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Also...first kiwi was yesterday...they are not soft.



It's a Kiwifruit, not a Kiwi. A Kiwi is a bird and also a New Zealander.
If it wasn't softish then it wasn't ripe. It should have some 'give' when you give it a gentle squeeze.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 21, 2014)

I have completely fallen off the wagon, pretty much the wheels fell off as well...

I've gained over 10lbs, every injury I have ever had in my life seems to of reared it's ugly head and is causing pain, joints are popping and cracking like crazy...

This is day 1 for me.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> It's a Kiwifruit, not a Kiwi. A Kiwi is a bird and also a New Zealander.
> If it wasn't softish then it wasn't ripe. It should have some 'give' when you give it a gentle squeeze.


 Too easy....must be a trap 
Reed


----------



## Brill (Feb 21, 2014)

pardus said:


> It's a Kiwifruit, not a Kiwi. A Kiwi is a bird and also a New Zealander.
> If it wasn't softish then it wasn't ripe. It should have some 'give' when you give it a gentle squeeze.



You do realize that "it" in your second and third sentences refers to a New Zealander?


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2014)

lindy said:


> You do realize that "it" in your second and third sentences refers to a New Zealander?



And your point is?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2014)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I have completely fallen off the wagon, pretty much the wheels fell off as well...
> 
> I've gained over 10lbs, every injury I have ever had in my life seems to of reared it's ugly head and is causing pain, joints are popping and cracking like crazy...
> 
> This is day 1 for me.


 I hit a pothole right after Thanksgiving.  30 day challenge...starting Saturday (tomorrow)..."in"?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 21, 2014)

My pothole started shortly before the end of January.  Don't feel bad.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 21, 2014)

Honest question, would you consider EPIC MEAL time Paleo.....?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Honest question, would you consider EPIC MEAL time Paleo.....?


 
Honest answer...it technically could be.  But you have to remember with Paleo, it's not like Atkins where you are just focused on protein, Paleo is about where the food is sourced. (grass fed vs. corn...no antibioics vs. antibiotics...etc)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks boss...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2014)

I buy all of my food at the commissary…if you can afford going to Whole Foods every week, have at it.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 24, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> if you can afford going to Whole Foods every week, have at it.



There is a reason why Whole Foods stores are in affluent neighborhoods.  Scum like us aren't supposed to shop there or live past 40!


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 25, 2014)

I think Whole Foods nickname is Whole Paycheck. They're cashing in on the popularity of organic food. I really want to know how they decide on those ridiculous prices.


----------



## CDG (Feb 25, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I really want to know how they decide on those ridiculous prices.


 
People pay them.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I hit a pothole right after Thanksgiving.  30 day challenge...starting Saturday (tomorrow)..."in"?


 
I'm with ya bro, let's do it!


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I think Whole Foods nickname is Whole Paycheck. They're cashing in on the popularity of organic food. I really want to know how they decide on those ridiculous prices.



It's not cheap buying organic, and then on top of that sourcing from mostly local farms and ranches as well as small businesses that can't afford razor thin margins. Whole Foods gives small businesses a spot on their shelves when the other big grocers do not. Also, Whole Foods really sets a standard for employee benefits (when compared to grocers of similar size). It also should be noted that they have two CEO's, one takes a $1 a year salary, the other caps his salary at 19 times the earnings of the average worker (extremely low by todays current CEO compensation standards). http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/18/walter-robb-salary_n_3459029.html

Now, I can't afford to buy everything there, but I do regularly go there for certain items. If I ever have the expendable income required to solely shop there, I definitely will.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 26, 2014)

@goon175 you're making WF sound like they're the answer to the food problems faced these days. Whole Foods is more concerned about profit rather than how organic and local their food is. 



> Walk down the aisles of any Whole Foods Market (WFM) or browse the wholesale catalogue of industry giant United Natural Foods (UNFI) and look closely. What do you see? .... The overwhelming majority of WFM products, even their best-selling private label, "365" house brand, are not organic, but rather the products of chemical-intensive and energy-intensive farm and food production factories.



http://www.organicconsumers.org/articles/article_18493.cfm

That article does a good job of explaining everything that is wrong with WF and stores like it. All they're doing is taking advantage of the organic movement and laughing all the way to the bank. Plus they've been accused of monopolistic practices for buying out the competition. If people really want to buy local and organic they're better off getting their information from places like this: 
http://www.organicconsumers.org/btc/BuyingGuide.cfm

http://www.localharvest.org/?f

http://www.westonaprice.org

http://www.eatwild.com/products/index.html


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> @goon175 you're making WF sound like they're the answer to the food problems faced these days. Whole Foods is more concerned about profit rather than how organic and local their food is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if their food was more affordable... then they would be the answer to a lot of the food problems these days. 

They aren't a non-profit organization. They are a for profit company that, yes, does want to make a profit. I'll never hate a company for doing that as long as their pursuit of profit is done ethically and legally.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Well, if their food was more affordable... then they would be the answer to a lot of the food problems these days.
> 
> They aren't a non-profit organization. They are a for profit company that, yes, does want to make a profit. I'll never hate a company for doing that as long as their pursuit of profit is done ethically and legally.


 
Your first statement is spot on.  Depending on the grocery store/chain, many do actually sell local products.  Kroger is one example, as were many grocery stores when I lived up north.  As for the profit margin, well, I can go to places like Whole Foods and Fresh Market or whatever its called and pay an arm and a leg or I can grow my own stuff or buy it at farmers markets and can stuff for the winter and shop selectively from there. 

The same goes for meat.  I have a chest freezer full of deer, a cow we had butchered (went in with a few others on this), and other meat that I didn't pay Whole Food prices for or actually killed and butchered myself.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 27, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Your first statement is spot on.  Depending on the grocery store/chain, many do actually sell local products.  Kroger is one example, as were many grocery stores when I lived up north.  As for the profit margin, well, I can go to places like Whole Foods and Fresh Market or whatever its called and pay an arm and a leg or I can grow my own stuff or buy it at farmers markets and can stuff for the winter and shop selectively from there.
> 
> The same goes for meat.  I have a chest freezer full of deer, a cow we had butchered (went in with a few others on this), and other meat that I didn't pay Whole Food prices for or actually killed and butchered myself.



Totally agree with that. If you have the means, than absolutely that is the way to go. Once I move out of my current den and into a house again (where I can fit a chest freezer) I plan on being completely independent from grocery stores for meat.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Totally agree with that. If you have the means, than absolutely that is the way to go. Once I move out of my current den and into a house again (where I can fit a chest freezer) I plan on being completely independent from grocery stores for meat.


 
Get an upright freezer.  It's a hell of a lot easier to access what you have in there rather than digging in the chest freezer.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 6, 2014)

www.health-bent.com

Good site for recipes for Paleo Diet. Been doing it since '08. Been to several seminars and "certs" on the matter. Any questions that I can answer, id be happy to help out. Not an SME by any means but I've been doing this awhile, if I dont know the answer im sure I can find someone who does.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 6, 2014)

There has been nothing new for that couple since October.  They published their book, which I have, and then she wrote her blog about quitting.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a good site altogether. The Performance Menu also posts good recipes as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 14, 2015)

Been trying to Zone Out my Paleo approach to make it more balanced...no idea how to get 22 blocks of each macro.  Talking to the BDE MFT, at a certain point your intake needs become ridiculously high, poptarts will probably become part of the daily regimen.  It's been a good run.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2016)

FYI... 





> Dieting and Living....


----------



## Jael (Jan 20, 2016)

Bacon-Wrapped Avocado | Paleo Leap

I've used some of the recipes from that website, that specific one was probably one of the best thing's my wife has made. I brought it into work and barely had 1 before everyone destroyed them.


----------

